# Best Opera Singer Survey



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

https://www.ranker.com/list/best-op...t?ref=collections&l=1448675&collectionId=1433
Many people seem to know only recent singers. Pity.


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

I couldn't figure out how to vote.
Bummer.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i voted some too low like Fleming & Damrau


----------



## fliege (Nov 7, 2017)

nina foresti said:


> I couldn't figure out how to vote.
> Bummer.


You just click the up or down buttons. If you're in the EU you can't vote right now because of issues relating to the new privacy laws. But there's VPN for that sort of thing...


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Ponselle and Flagstad are on there, but way down. At least Melchior and Caruso are there.


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.ranker.com/list/best-op...t?ref=collections&l=1448675&collectionId=1433
> Many people seem to know only recent singers. Pity.


Many people also seems to know only dead and retired singers.


----------



## Seattleoperafan (Mar 24, 2013)

Sloe said:


> Many people also seems to know only dead and retired singers.


The cheek of some people!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Sloe said:


> Many people also seems to know only dead and retired singers.


That's because some of us are dead and retired - or at least dead tired - ourselves.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a good, free VPN? 

Alternatively, could someone who can access the page add Joseph Calleja on my behalf please. I can't believe he's not there!


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up on the VPN - you know who you are!

I've now added Joseph Calleja, but he's languishing at 170 with no votes. (It looks as though I can't vote for someone I've added myself.) Any chance a few discerning readers could at least hike him above Darius Campbell (154) and Rhydian (167), who aren't even opera singers!


----------



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Seems a ridiculous way of doing things. I mean, Gobbi at 41 and Vickers at 51. Speaks volumes. And the pianists? Chopin at 2 and Mozart at 20? We can't judge because we simply have no audible record as to how they played. And Oscar Peterson in with classical pianists? No disrespect to Jazz but it is an entirely different discipline. 
Wagnerians will be pleased to know The Ring is at 14 and Tristan at 16. And for us who believe Falstaff is Verdi's greatest opera that is at 37!
So pretty half baked list I guess.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Seattleoperafan said:


> https://www.ranker.com/list/best-op...t?ref=collections&l=1448675&collectionId=1433
> Many people seem to know only recent singers. Pity.


Most of the names are familiar, but I am far from having enough listening experience to vote.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

I think it's just meant to be a bit of fun. It's open to everyone whether they enjoy opera and are knowledgeable about it or not and that's inevitably going to be reflected in the results. ie the most well known names will be at the top simply because more people have heard of them. There's no definitive answer to who's the greatest ever anyway, because we're all looking for different things in a voice. I infinitely prefer Calleja to Kaufmann, but I'm sure there are plenty of members here who would say it's the other way around for them. But I've rather enjoyed ticking the agree boxes for my particular favourites and the disagree box for the performers with whom I struggle.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Annied said:


> I think it's just meant to be a bit of fun. It's open to everyone whether they enjoy opera and are knowledgeable about it or not and that's inevitably going to be reflected in the results. ie the most well known names will be at the top simply because more people have heard of them. There's no definitive answer to who's the greatest ever anyway, because we're all looking for different things in a voice. I infinitely prefer Calleja to Kaufmann, but I'm sure there are plenty of members here who would say it's the other way around for them. But I've rather enjoyed ticking the agree boxes for my particular favourites and the disagree box for the performers with whom I struggle.


I should go in there and add Renee Fleming and Anneliese Rothenberger.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I should go in there and add Renee Fleming and Anneliese Rothenberger.


Go for it!....................


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Speaking of Renee Fleming, what has become of Pugg??


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> Speaking of Renee Fleming, what has become of Pugg??


I wish I knew. He was one of my favorite TC people and hasn't been here since the end of April. I don't know if he took offense at the Fleming jokes and defaced Fleming images some were using for avatars, or what. Hope all is okay with Pugg. Frankly, I don't like the defaced Fleming images and when I see one, I block that member, then will open their posts without looking at the avatar. Well that is just me, but it bugs me, maybe because of the disappearance of Pugg, but in and of it self too.


----------



## Bonetan (Dec 22, 2016)

Fritz Kobus said:


> I wish I knew. He was one of my favorite TC people and hasn't been here since the end of April. I don't know if he took offense at the Fleming jokes and defaced Fleming images some were using for avatars, or what. Hope all is okay with Pugg. Frankly, I don't like the defaced Fleming images and when I see one, I block that member, then will open their posts without looking at the avatar. Well that is just me, but it bugs me, maybe because of the disappearance of Pugg, but in and of it self too.


Hopefully he is on an island vacation, away from technology, & will return to the forum very soon. I didn't know about the Fleming bashing. That's too bad :-(


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Bonetan said:


> Hopefully he is on an island vacation, away from technology, & will return to the forum very soon. I didn't know about the Fleming bashing. That's too bad :-(


I think the "Fleming bashing," at least what I saw of it, was meant playfully, but it can still be annoying.


----------



## Annied (Apr 27, 2017)

Pugg is one of the members who made me feel welcome and comfortable here when I first joined. I've subsequently noticed he's done the same thing for others. I too hope his absence is only temporary.


----------

